# Anyone going out for snapper on Fri/Sat?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My brother and I are looking for one last trip and its probably gonna be too rough for my buddies boat. Anyone going after snapper out of Freeport or Sargent (maybe Matty) and have a spot for two? We have all our own gear.

Please shoot me a PM.

Thanks

Brad


----------

